# Pet Peeve



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Well IMHO, two men don't get the job done in half the time but a good working team will get it done in about 30% less time than one guy.


----------



## bulldog1770 (May 27, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Well IMHO, two men don't get the job done in half the time but a good working team will get it done in about 30% less time than one guy.


 
*I like the apprentice/JW Team.....*
*Youth/experience.....* :thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

bulldog1770 said:


> *I like the apprentice/JW Team.....*
> *Youth/experience.....* :thumbsup:


 
Most times that combo takes longer to get a job done, than one JW on his own.


----------



## bulldog1770 (May 27, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Most times that combo takes longer to get a job done, than one JW on his own.


Gotta disagree with this one Chief---JW--looks at job--sends apprentice to get material, starts measuring for conduit, gets drill ready, starts running conduit--apprentice returns...

VS---JW, running to get material, stopping to talk to 3 other JW, on the way, getting back--measuring, setting up etc.. etc..
:001_huh:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

bulldog1770 said:


> Gotta disagree with this one Chief---JW--looks at job--sends apprentice to get material, starts measuring for conduit, gets drill ready, starts running conduit--apprentice returns...
> 
> VS---JW, running to get material, stopping to talk to 3 other JW, on the way, getting back--measuring, setting up etc.. etc..
> :001_huh:


 
That's why I said "most times".


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> Well IMHO, two men don't get the job done in half the time but a good working team will get it done in about 30% less time than one guy.


THIS IS A DIE HARD FACT. But if they are a team they have someone to converse with.


----------



## tpr (Jan 10, 2008)

i was always told "one man can't do the job of two but two men can do the job of three"


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce (Apr 3, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Well IMHO, two men don't get the job done in half the time but a good working team will get it done in about 30% less time than one guy.



Yeah but throw 20 dumbasses at a problem and It'll take 300% more time than just one competent person with a good set of tools. 

Been times when Ive just let everyone go home early cause it pains me to watch people take 3 hours to strip a wire!


----------

